# Some Hospitals Drop Covid-19 Vaccine Mandates



## Becky1951 (Dec 13, 2021)

SOME HOSPITALS DROP COVID-19 VACCINE MANDATES TO EASE LABOR SHORTAGES​BY THE WALL STREET JOURNAL
   DECEMBER 13, 2021



Some of the largest U.S. hospital systems have dropped Covid-19 vaccine mandates for staff after a federal judge temporarily halted a Biden administration mandate that healthcare workers get the shots.​Hospital operators including HCA Healthcare Inc. and Tenet Healthcare Corp. as well as nonprofits AdventHealth and the Cleveland Clinic are dropping the mandates.​FULL STORY
https://www.healthleadersmedia.com/...ovid-19-vaccine-mandates-ease-labor-shortages


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2021)

That never made sense to force frontline heroes to be vaccinated or lose their jobs during a pandemic.


----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)

I feel really sorry for you guys over there -  it takes only one nurse, one doctor, one hospitality staff member and .......


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2021)

I heard the Supreme court has refused to hear the case against this in NY. So that's not good.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 14, 2021)

chic said:


> I heard the Supreme court has refused to hear the case against this in NY. So that's not good.


(Order list) Monday Dec.13, 2021

Order in pending cases 21A125

We the Patriots USA, et.al. v. Hochul, Gov. of N.Y.et.al.

The application for Injunctive relief presented to Justice Sotomayor and by her referred to the Court is denied.

Justice Thomas, Justice Alito and Justice Gorsuch would grant the application.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 14, 2021)

I would think medical personnel would be more interested in protecting their often quite ill patients from Covid. I would also think that they understand science and why the vaccine is so important. No vaccine is 100% effective, but some effectiveness is better than none, especially during a pandemic which has been so deadly and has resulted in long Covid for some people. 

After all, we don't know their habits or those of people medical personnel associate with when they are not at work. Around here, the people who are not vaccinated continue their lives as normal and often don't wear masks.

Barring that, I think medical personnel would want themselves to be protected from Covid since some of their patients either already have it or could give it to them if they are contagious but not yet sick.

UPMC is a hospital system that does not mandate mask wearing. If labor shortages occur, a triage system should be put into place for the safety of everyone.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 14, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I would think medical personnel would be more interested in protecting their often quite ill patients from Covid. ....



Many healthcare workers have had Covid and recovered with natural immunity. That group is not endangering their patients regardless of vaccine status.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 14, 2021)

many healthcare and front line workers worked over a YEAR without a vaccine and taking basic precautions ..... NOW some want to force people to take shots they simply DO NOT want or fire them.  now many place no longer have enough staff to do the work.

I find it so demeaning that some feel that is OK and  then question the healthcare workers life ..........or maybe they know others who have not had a shot.  WHY stop there perhaps firing people from their jobs is not enough perhaps refusal of shot should just lead to execution 

Do people feel so entitled to judge everyone else and decide for others?


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Many healthcare workers have had Covid and recovered with natural immunity. That group is not endangering their patients regardless of vaccine status.


But the U.S. only recognizes vaccine immunity which is where all the trouble starts.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 14, 2021)

chic said:


> But the U.S. only recognizes vaccine immunity which is where all the trouble starts.


Exactly for those whom have had it and recovered we were told ....... NOPE........ natural immunity does not last and wanes after a few months .... low and behold SO DOES THEIR shot... 
Although after a FOIA request the CDC could not produce any studies they have to site about how long natural immunity truly is..    

Natural immunity is not relying on one thing like a protein spike it is on all fronts

This along with the basic fact that NY while enforcing proof of vaccines for numerous things STILL hosted a anime convention with 53,000 attendees from around the country and i read different reports that a huge amount of cases happened...

IF it is not essential why let this go on?    _$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_ i no longer believe in any true concern by those in their community.


----------



## win231 (Dec 14, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I would think medical personnel would be more interested in protecting their often quite ill patients from Covid. I would also think that they understand science and why the vaccine is so important. No vaccine is 100% effective, but some effectiveness is better than none, especially during a pandemic which has been so deadly and has resulted in long Covid for some people.
> 
> After all, we don't know their habits or those of people medical personnel associate with when they are not at work. Around here, the people who are not vaccinated continue their lives as normal and often don't wear masks.
> 
> ...


The other side of the coin:  Medical personnel know more than others about a vaccine's safety & effectiveness & don't see any reason to risk their health for a useless vaccine.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 14, 2021)

chic said:


> But the U.S. only recognizes vaccine immunity which is where all the trouble starts.



Unlike a lot of first world countries.   It's because so many US politicians and career CDC, FDA, NIH bureaucrats are in the pockets of Big Pharma. It's not in their financial best interests to recognize natural immunity though study after study in other first world countries show the benefit.  Natural immunity is--after all--how every pandemic in the history of mankind before the 19th century came to an end.   

US govt complicity with pharmaceutical companies is one reason fully socialized medicine will never happen in the US and those at the top who campaign for it know that it's an empty promise (with the exception of one recent prominent independent candidate.) Pharmaceutical companies do! not! want US national bulk discounted purchase prices--especially generics--like they have to negotiate for in socialized medicine countires; they make so much more negotiating with private insurance and retailers in the US.


----------



## win231 (Dec 14, 2021)

Jeni said:


> many healthcare and front line workers worked over a YEAR without a vaccine and taking basic precautions ..... NOW some want to force people to take shots they simply DO NOT want or fire them.  now many place no longer have enough staff to do the work.
> 
> I find it so demeaning that some feel that is OK and  then question the healthcare workers life ..........or maybe they know others who have not had a shot.  WHY stop there perhaps firing people from their jobs is not enough perhaps refusal of shot should just lead to execution
> 
> Do people feel so entitled to judge everyone else and decide for others?


Gives them something they've been craving:  A sense of power & control & a need to feel superior & super intelligent.


----------

